# Fyi



## AngieM2

Hey all.

Just know some of you are here only for this, or a few other forums.

You can choose a section and on the far right dark blue bar is an up and down arrow.

If you click on the arrow it will become what it was not. As in, if you see that whole section and don't want to, just click on that section's arrow and it becomes just a blue bar and you don't see the forums in that section.

I've done that with about 1/2 the stuff I don't have to check on any longer, and makes it very nice here. 

A few have just started coming back and this is a way to get back in the swing of HT. 

Later if you change your mind, just click on the arrow and you'll see that sections forums again. 

This is for computer, I don't think it does the same on the app.


----------



## uncleotis

Thank you, I didn't know this before.


----------

